
Keep everything you loosely capture structured with nested tags - EduardMe
https://noteplan.co/nested-tags
======
EduardMe
It's important that you have a system to capture things quickly and get them
out of your head, so that they don't clog your thought process. The problem?
The data is either unstructured or you first need to spend time thinking where
exactly to put it so you will find it later.

I found the best way to do this is to keep a daily note or journal where you
can first dump all your thoughts, ideas, tasks, etc. quickly without thinking
about _where_ to put it. The other game changer was using nested tags. Adding
tags is easy, because it doesn't break your workflow, you just keep writing.
Example: "\- Review landing page copy @followup/James".

NotePlan just introduced new features to help you do exactly that: Nested Tags
and a Global Search across all your notes (calendar, non-calendar, tasks,
etc.). Nested Tags allow you to create a reference to any thoughts, tasks,
notes etc. right away. Additionally you can capture new things in a daily
note, so you don't even have to ask yourself where exactly to write them down.

What is NotePlan?

Every day is full of appointments, tasks, and meetings. Managing it all is
hard, but it doesn’t have to be. With NotePlan for the Mac and iOS, you can
manage your calendar, to-dos, and notes in one place so you can concentrate on
getting your work done instead.

------
masonic
(Apple only)

~~~
EduardMe
Right!

